# Fall 2012 Thermal Fluids Exam



## buffteya4 (Jul 18, 2012)

The name's Steve

Starting a thread to ID which users are taking this exam. Who will I be talking to over the next few months? 

I will be taking the 2012 Thermal Fluids exam on October 27th 2012 in Carbondale IL.

MY Stuff:

MERM Study Guide

MERM Sample Problems

MERM Formula Sheets for Study Guide

Crane TP 410'

NCEES Thermal Fluids Practice Exam

Cameron Hydraulic Book

Uglys Electrical References

Bible (for spiritual and emotional support! lol!)

I will not be purchasing the 6MS for Thermal Fluids after hearing most of the horror stories from others.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd strongly recommend:

- a units convertion book

- ASME steam tables (I prefer them over Mollier diagrams, but you will want something more than what's in the MERM)

Good Luck!


----------



## Magnus (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll be taking the MechSystems test, but I'm sure we'll talk about the common stuff anyway!

MERM - Manual and sample problems

Shigley's

NCEES 2008 sample exam

Lindeburg's unit conversions

Keenan steam tables

Keenan gas tables (have it, but probably won't use it)


----------



## mhicks3914 (Jul 23, 2012)

Steve as a heads up in IL you can not take any solution manuals into the test.

I just passed the T/F exam in IL this April and only needed the MERM, my college Thermodynamics book and the ASME Steam tables book.

IL is one of the most strict states, when it comes to the test. Just know where equations are in the MERM and understand the charts both in the chapters and appendix for the fluids, thermo systems, and heat transfer sections.

Hope this help in any way and good luck in October.


----------



## buffteya4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wait, so what on my list can I not take? I was under the impression, after talking with NCEES, that everything I Have is ok?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2012)

buffteya4 said:


> The name's Steve
> 
> Starting a thread to ID which users are taking this exam. Who will I be talking to over the next few months?
> 
> ...


put lines through the things you will not be able to take in the room with you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2012)

buffteya4 said:


> Wait, so what on my list can I not take? I was under the impression, after talking with NCEES, that everything I Have is ok?


States can add their own retrictions...and Illinois does add restrictions.


----------



## buffteya4 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been studying for the past three months and making a system of 3 ring binders with completed solutions for the upcoming test. This is going to be devestating if I cannot take this stuff into the exam. I wonder if it is too late to switch to MO...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, completed solutions would definitely fall into the no go category.

It is likely too late to switch for the october test.

http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf IL specifics for what is/isn't allowed


----------



## MapuaTech (Jul 26, 2012)

For TF, just bring the MERM, Quick reference, and asme steam table. And practice solve the Lindberg 500 probs, ncees tf, and 6 Sms. You will be fine. No need to bring the cameron, ugly, and the cute.


----------



## MapuaTech (Jul 26, 2012)

Just an advise, the proctors are checking what is written in your binders during actual exam and they are very familiar on what is seems to be a solution and what is not. It's better not to bring any page with completed solution in your binder to prevent career devastation and lawsuit.


----------



## PE777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Taking the T/F option in Oct as well.

What chapters from MERM do you reommend for reviewing Mechanical Systems &amp; materials (for the morning)?

Thanks.


----------



## buffteya4 (Jul 27, 2012)

"Just an advise, the proctors are checking what is written in your binders during actual exam and they are very familiar on what is seems to be a solution and what is not. It's better not to bring any page with completed solution in your binder to prevent career devastation and lawsuit."

Your point is taken. I am not worried about "career devastation and lawsuit"

I'll be switching to MO to take the test in April.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Jul 27, 2012)

PE777 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Taking the T/F option in Oct as well.
> 
> ...


It's probably best to go through all chapters after 13. You should be able to figure out what material is more advanced or specific to mechanical systems and gloss over that part.


----------



## buffteya4 (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnny!

I ordered both of the texts you recommended. I read the reviews and they looked stellar, thanks so much for your information!

Steve


----------



## MapuaTech (Jul 29, 2012)

These are the list approved in MO. MERM, 3 ring binder, steam tables, marks handbooks, Lindbergs problem books, 6 sms, except ncees sample problems can be taken inside the exam room and can be used as reference during exam.


----------



## buffteya4 (Aug 2, 2012)

You WILL be allowed to use 3 ring binders, solutions manuals, and NCEES material during the PE test starting Fall 2012. Confirmed by continental testing Carrie Penney.

Continental Testing is adopting NCEES standards.

Exam Contact Name: Carrie Penney Email: [email protected] Email Us Phone: (708) 354-9911 Ext: 124


----------



## buffteya4 (Aug 2, 2012)

In illinois.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm taking this test as well. Ben study for the last 8 weeks. I have been working problems nightly. One of the biggest suggestions I have heard is to make sure you cover the HVAC depth well as almost all of HVAC is T/F, so you wil see lots of it. I "may" know some people that took it in April and it was covered heavily. If you have one, it may not be a bad idea to bring in the ASHRAE fundamentals book.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Sep 22, 2012)

I also did problems from my old university texts. The exam is very similar to the NCEES sample exams. But, I liked studying the longer problems since they forced you to learn all the parts of the system and all the assumptions that come with it, which made you even more prepared on test day.

Good luck.


----------



## mizzoueng (Oct 1, 2012)

So far I have been able to do all the problems with the MERM. So I'll be taking that along with steam tables and all of the problems I have worked to date. Missouri still allows you to bring in worked problems as long as they are in three ring binders.


----------



## MapuaTech (Oct 22, 2012)

Study the gas loops. e.g. Stacks


----------



## MapuaTech (Oct 22, 2012)

study also the fluids flowing in closed and open channels.


----------



## Bigwiggz (Oct 30, 2012)

*mizzoueng,*

You took the HVAC depth this past Oct 26th? What you said is right! The HVAC depth had a LOT of Thermal/Fluids problems as well in my opinion. I wish I would have studied Thermal/Fluids a little bit more.


----------



## kix (Nov 1, 2012)

Morning was harder than I thought but afternoon was not.

Copied appendix was very useful but you should pay attention the hole of paper not to tear it apart during the exam.

In my case, I used the copied appendix for two months and the hole was ground as I flipped.

My books:

MERM 11th

Copied MERM Appendix with binder

Steam table

Unit conversion

never used:

Gas table

SMS T/F

FE reference book

NCEES sample

Thanks bahowel for shipping the books to Japan..


----------



## thomas02pe (Nov 1, 2012)

The morning went awesome, I felt that I was able to answer most and only had to guess on a couple. But the T and F afternoon section was tougher for me. I ran out of time and had to make some quick decisions on the last 5 or so.

Overall it felt 1000% better than the first time around. I only studied maybe 50 hours the first time and had no business even being there. I wanted to get up and leave but was too stuborn. So after 300 hours and doing it properly this time around it felt awesome being more prepared. This board is so helpful with tips!

Hope the wait goes fast this time around! Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Raging C2H5OH (Nov 9, 2012)

I took the TF exam in New York on October 26th. I brought the MERM, NCEES practice exam, and Cameron Hydraulic Data with me, a few hand written notes and that was it. Overall, I feel I did really well. However, this wait is killing me.


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 11, 2012)

@bigwiggz, I took the T/F test this time. I took the Machine Design test in Oct 2010 and didn't pass. I looked at a bunch of HVAC questions as they sometimes show up, they are mostly in line with the T/F concepts.

The morning was mostly straight forward, bt the afternoon was a little more difficult. I chalked most of my difficulties up to over thinking the problems.


----------



## dukesherman (Nov 13, 2012)

is it bad that i keep checking to see if the results have been posted yet?

i mean, my fingers ARE getting tired from being crossed for so long.


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't worry about it, you will get an email as soon as it hits.

Or, just check here for someone to post that they have hit.


----------



## GA PE (Dec 14, 2012)

Passed T/F Oct 12. I took HVAC last April and it was mostly T/Fand I failed, so I changed to T/F for Oct 12, studied all three specialty topics and passed.


----------



## nagall9 (Dec 15, 2012)

I failed my 2nd attempt and getting ready for the 3rd. Really worked hard. Prepared the following books.

Michael Lindberg practice problems

Test masters materials

NCEES Practice problems

NCEES SAMPLE TEST

6 minute solutions

Any other good books or sample question books that you all can suggest? Also which coaching is good? Took testmasters for my 1st attempt.


----------



## GA PE (Dec 15, 2012)

School of PE!


----------



## narsreeni (Dec 18, 2012)

School of PE prepares you for all three sections. It's a good course


----------



## GA PE (Dec 19, 2012)

Bigwiggz said:


> *mizzoueng,*
> 
> You took the HVAC depth this past Oct 26th? What you said is right! The HVAC depth had a LOT of Thermal/Fluids problems as well in my opinion. I wish I would have studied Thermal/Fluids a little bit more.


I changed from the HVAC in Apr 12 to the Thermal/Fluids in Oct 12 due to this. I also studied all three afternoon topics and glad of it as It help me to pass.


----------



## kix (Dec 24, 2012)

ASSED2:

The straight way to pass: search this forum and do a lot of problem as mentioned everywhere.


----------

